

How to change someone’s mind on the Internet - pascal07
http://www.elezea.com/2012/08/change-minds-internet/

======
allardschip
Enjoyed reading that, thank you.

------
naich
The easiest way to change someone's mind is with a saw and a spoon.

------
alpine
Wait until the majority of users posting on the web are robots. Then it really
_will_ be hard to change someone's mind.

~~~
cema
No; then you will just hack them.

